# Just a few pictures.



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Dog There//


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Wow, A real beauty there!!!! Congrats on what looks like a great day in the field.


Hawk


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Beautiful dog. looks like a good day in the field to.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Outstanding, where were you hunting?


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful Dog! Nice pictures and harvest as well! Looks like a good day.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks was a blast..

Woodie i was at Mulberry Pheasantry this trip.


----------

